# Tarheel Canine in Sanford, nc/ Jerry Bradshaw



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

I went by Tarheel Canine when I dipped out of work a little early today. It seems like a very nice place. I got to watch them work some of the dogs.....very cool my first time actually up close. I was wondering if any one could tell me about Jerry Bradshaw..he is the CEO of Tarheel Canine. Everything looks nice there clean everything looked in good working order. I have read the trainer bio's and for the most part they look all very well accomplished but even I can make my self sound like a canidate for the next president. lol Just wondering if anyone had any personal expirences with them. here is the link: http://www.tarheelcanine.com/aboutus_trainers.cfm

Thanks again ...I dont know of any one that has working dogs out here so I dont have anyone to ask in person also I tried the place where I buy my dog food but the only people that where there where elderly...

Kayla


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kayla, 

I have a nice working Mal bitch that came from Jerry. Pretty happy with her.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

The man knows what he is talking about and he got a record to prove it. If you could train with him then don't missed the opportunity.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I have observed several police dogs that came from him and they are all nice.


----------



## Denny Campbell (Jan 16, 2008)

Currently, we have 4 dogs in our unit from Tarheel K9 and theyre all great. No problems at all. I highly recommend him. Not to mention, he is very knowledgable and a great asset to be able to call for info after you buy your dog. All around great company.


----------

